# petition against super trawler



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sign away guys, we don't need this thing in out waters.
Take away the bait and you take away the fish.

http://www.communityrun.org/petitions/s ... 1340005902


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

signed and shared on my network.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Done, and shared.... that's a pretty messed up monster of a rape and pillage machine....


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

done


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

done


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Done


----------



## wadeedwards81 (Mar 27, 2012)

done!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Done


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Done


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Done.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Done


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Done.... What a joke


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Both me and sandy. Rape the south and close the nort. What a sad joke.


----------



## COZZIE (Jan 16, 2012)

Done


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

done


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Another done. Thanks for organising Kerry.
What goose let that thing in?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yo


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Done


----------



## Krisyak (Jan 9, 2012)

Done


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Done and shared. 
once one gets in others will follow.

on a sarcastic note one wonders if Gillard is creating all these reserves to sell the fishing rights to trawlers . :twisted:


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.theadvocate.com.au/news/...r-trawlers-net-may-need-adapting/2585207.aspx

http://www.standard.net.au/news/loc...ler-a-threat-to-tuna-says-expert/2594767.aspx


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Done


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

This opinion piece is pretty good.

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/opinion/post/-/blog/13964206/something-fishy/


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Done


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Done.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Done.

How can anybody think this is ok. Bad for the environment. Bad for anglers. Bad for local commercial fishos. Utterly ridiculous, somebody needs shot for even considering this in the first place. Where are the whingeing green lobby when 'nature' actually needs them? Busy drinking lattes in Surry Hills probably.

Only a small portion of fish stock should even be going overseas in the first place. Where is this money going btw? some state govt's coffers?

No foreign fishing boat should be even allowed anywhere near Australian waters. Ever. The local commercial guys are bad enough.

There should be more buying back of commercial licenses and putting the hard $ into farming the fish that are under the heaviest threat.

Rant over. Willing to donate big $ to any action group who get stuck into the above.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

2891/3000


----------



## padfoot (Jul 9, 2008)

Done


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

G'day Tasmaniac: I guess where I'm going with this is i'd like to hear alot more noise and even more action. If you put yourself out there as a champions of the environment you best back yourself up. No, it's not their fault bur God knows they have enough political clout at the moment. I'm definitely more than happy to be proven as too judgemental too soon and give credit where it's due if they actually get the thing turfed or someones head on a platter, or I see news reports of a Greenpeace flotilla blocking it into anchor.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Done


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

I flipping hate politics and don't follow it, You know why, because it makes me angry listening to all the f-----g bull shit that they talk and I cant do nothing about but take it up the arse. We need to stand as ONE and and give Julia a good swift kick up the arse as well as the rest of them pricks. :twisted: 
While we are getting ripped off left rite and center they are costing the tax payer with their personal expenses and so forth, So thats why I hate pollies.
Stand as one Brothers in arms and start a REVALUATION 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Who gives a shit!!!! there should be no poaching our waters for export what so ever.
Unless we pay Top dollar for sea food we are eating shit compered to the countries that our fish are exported too..
I love a feed of prawns but have to settle for the imported shit from the Swamp waters of Thailand. Stuff the the global trade.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Joel said:


> What do we think about this?
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/local/audio/2012/ ... westernvic


What a croc.
They just want the money and that's all there is to it. They figure they can do this and no one will care as they are only bait fish.
It has taken ages for the fish stocks to start rebuilding and as soon as they do, these guys start skimming again.
Same with the salmon, as soon as we start to catch them again, they give permission for a bigger quoter to be taken, even if it is only for pet food.

The only time we see the good fish come in close, is when the bait come in. The more bait we see, the more fish we catch.
This is a classic case where they think they can strip this because it's off shore and no one will see it but they'll put up some marine park signs so the public think they are working for the good of the fish.
Ahols.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't trust them.

10% of stocks sounds like a lot. What if it's in a main migration route and the schools of fish are small oasis's in the fishy desert - can't cut a tree down in Sydney without complaints of interrupting wildlife corridors so why should this be different.

17000 tonnes - will it stop there. Is that much even profitable after expenses and running costs and on sale to Africa, or is this just a break even point, with plans for expansion?

On a humanitarian basis, if this is a life saving exercise for the under nourished then I would chose people over fish - but even then I believe the politicians need to hear our voice and strength of numbers.

- end of rant.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah thats wright keza  It stuffs the whole ecosystem


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Done


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Done and shared


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

a large dutch vessel stealing our fish, i smell RABOBANK.

seriously, if we apply the same principles as we do to the mining industry

"THE RESOURCES OF THE OCEAN ARE THE PROPERTY OF ALL ORRRRSTRALIANS"
then it would be a good idea to value add and use these resources in the best way.

government and senior bureaucrat model : rubbish like this which gives them a few measley dollars in their coffers for tons and tons of fish.

community and ground root model (YAY   ) community organizations with no government support, providing fitness and employment to thousands of retail and local lure and boating and fishing groups. organizations like squidders akff fishing comp or ABT bream , or KFT tournaments
total cost to the fishery for a year of such grass roots activities : about 20 kilos of bream removed for a weigh in and then returned.

having said that, i will certainly sign the petition in the knowledge it will achieve nothing.

maybe we need that american dude on the sea sheppard to ram the bastard.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

slagbag said:


> Stand as one Brothers in arms and start a REVALUATION 8)


A revolution would probably be more effective though.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think he's right, our fishery is undervalued.

If the government truly believed that we had too many bait fish and some had to go, then why wouldn't they support our own commercial fisherman.
This could be work for a lot of smaller boats and a lot of crew and you wouldn't have the by-catch problem.
It's nothing short of rape and pillage for a fast buck.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

If this boat is going to take around 10% of the biomass, what percentage are we taking in total? To my knowledge there are already boats out there targetting large numbers of baitfish to feed to wild caught tuna that are being fettened up in pens.
And southern bluefin tuna stocks are just one of the potential disaters that could result from this. SBT are already listed as a threatened species and are heavily managed, but how are they ever going to have a chance of recovery if we fish them on one side and take all their food on the other? Will we one day have to pay to feed a bait into a sea cage to catch one?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

grinner said:


> if we apply the same principles as we do to the mining industry
> 
> "THE RESOURCES OF THE OCEAN ARE THE PROPERTY OF ALL ORRRRSTRALIANS"


Umm. Coal doesn't breed.

Signed though.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

koich said:


> slagbag said:
> 
> 
> > Stand as one Brothers in arms and start a REVALUATION 8)
> ...


Not if you want leverage your equity gains to increase your portfolio.
I doubt that's what SB meant though.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Dumb and Done


----------



## 2hats (Jan 29, 2012)

Done


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

Done and Shared


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Ado said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > if we apply the same principles as we do to the mining industry
> ...


well coral breeds, so no problems mining the barrier reef for cement base (used to happen)

and i suppose if the owners of black caviar were offered $500 from the pet food people they could say "well we can always breed another one, lets sell her"

no its all about sound economic management and this isnt it ( not surprising from governments where no ones ever run a business)

an anecdote

a deckie on a charter boat (a marlin boat actually) was telling me about a japanese business man on the gold coast who rented the boat for himself at $1500 a day and was so overjoyed at catching a 60 cm snapper off the gold coast that he rented the boat ever day for the rest of his one week trip (the only passenger) and also let all his fish go.

now with dept of fisheries showing a large fall off in snapper and trag catches of the gold coast (probably due to gps raping of pinnacles) and with the gold coast a world class tourist destination. why wouldnt you do two things

buy out the commercial blokes who sell for $5 a kilo and put a no take over 50 cm on the species.
it is beyond me.

commercial blokes would make so much more running charters (indeed a lot of them are)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

eric, you will be the only true believer left in australia soon.

read "atlas shrugged ' by ayn rand and check out techocracy. a system of government where only experts are allowed to enter government and only in their specialized field. ie minister for fisheries would require a degree in marine biology.

as for small business, they simply push dumb small business ideas. ana bligh building a snow school indoor snow baording venue to train winter athletes in brisbane when she's racked up 90 billion in debt. thankfully campbell (the tunneller) has canned it.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

grinner said:


> now with dept of fisheries showing a large fall off in snapper and trag catches of the gold coast (probably due to gps raping of pinnacles) and with the gold coast a world class tourist destination. why wouldnt you do two things
> 
> buy out the commercial blokes who sell for $5 a kilo and put a no take over 50 cm on the species.
> it is beyond me.


It's called foresight Grinz, governments don't tend to have it
They file it next to common sense, another alien concept

Remember, we don't inherit the world from our parents, we borrow it from our children.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

anselmo said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > now with dept of fisheries showing a large fall off in snapper and trag catches of the gold coast (probably due to gps raping of pinnacles) and with the gold coast a world class tourist destination. why wouldnt you do two things
> ...


good onya anselmo.

i can actually see an australia with the last remaining world class fishery and leading the world in tourism led fishing. what a fantastic way to earn a living. guiding people from other countries to sportsfish our waters, taking them fly fishing for trout or cruising the barrier reef with a special catch and release tourism permit.
so much more sustainable than digging.
as you say anselmo, jobs for our kids , and good fun ones.

as a side note i checked a few things out

1 jim is right, tons of mullett buried after being stripped of their eggs (obviously when they should least be targetted0

2 very successful commercial barra farm in the kimberleys (the massive tides ensure that the water flow thru the ponds keeps the fish in prime condition and is strictly monitored.

3 the americans are so proud and careful of their salmon that they have taken to barcoding fish (these are commercial fish)
and when they return after being fed into streams as young salmon , they are the property of the original commercial release company. now theres an idea for commercial sector. if you want to use the ocean as your farm, how about at least providing the stock

cheers.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I overheard some banter on Question Time yesterday. The minister was saying that sumours that a permit had been granted were unfounded.


----------

